# who's this?



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

カーオーディオ 真空管 Panasonic CQ-TX5500 CARSTEREO - YouTube

What CD is this?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm interested too...


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

"Brombo" by Akira Jimbo & Brian Bromberg

Amazon.com: Brombo: Music


----------



## NoAudioFile (Aug 6, 2013)

Niiiice. Also love the panasonic hu.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

ISTundra said:


> "Brombo" by Akira Jimbo & Brian Bromberg
> 
> Amazon.com: Brombo: Music


Thank you!!!


----------



## NoAudioFile (Aug 6, 2013)

Sound Legacy - Akira Jimbo - YouTube anyone know the song(s)?


----------

